# Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen "gleichen" Rahmen (Rocky Mountain Element)



## Sunblocker40 (1. August 2011)

Grüß Euch!

Mich würde interessieren, ob es bei Rocky Mountain Element Rahmen einen  Qualitätsunterschied zwichen den zb. 30er/50er und den SE  Rahmen (Alu)  gibt.
Wenn nicht, wäre es doch schlauer, sich ein zB. 30er Komplettbike zu  kaufen, alle Teile abzubauen (verkaufen), und dann nur mit den Teilen  aufzubauen, welche für mich sinnvoller wären.

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## [email protected] (1. August 2011)

Das sind alles die gleichen Rahmen die anschließend nur unterschiedlich lackiert werden und dann mit verschiedenen Komponenten aufgebaut werden.

Die meisten kaufen sich das Rad bei dem die Lackierung am schönsten ist und bauen dann durch Teiletausch um.
Also so, wie du vorschlägst, nur dass man nicht das billigste, sondern das schönste nimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunblocker40 (1. August 2011)

Danke!


----------

